# New Member



## Rocinante67 (May 9, 2019)

Sadly, my first post here will be in the infidelity section.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

So sorry.....
Start to work on understanding what's going on in your mind and world. 
... 



 at 1:30


----------

